# A "tough guy" thinks he can beat my dog up



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

SO Ive been playing lots of live poker lately, because Im making money at it. I mention my dog at the tables and show pics. Theres a big guy like 350 lbs and he really plays up his tough guy image.
Hes always yelling at old ladies when they beat him at poker. Thats his MO is to always be complaining at everyone because they beat him with cards they shouldnt play. And he brags about knuckle bruises from collecting money, but he drives a edited and lives in a ghetto area??? He also has a broken hip and knees as well as no lungs to support his size. So the other day the first thing he starts in with at a poker table is that I think my dog can beat him up but **** break her neck??? Then idiots were agreeing that if you wrestle a dog itll give up. I guess hes just always looking to put people on tilt at poker but it was some of the dumbest stuff ive heard. Threatening a mans dog can get you killed LOL.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

A man who likes to yell at old ladies and beat up dogs.... sounds like a winner 0.o

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone who says " I can beat your dog up" obviously has severe mental problems. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im too nice to shoot him or sick my dog on him. But if he ever touches me Ill call cops. He really has a bully syndrome, and its funny to hear him talk about how people should respect him because hes fat. I weigh 150 but Im not one to be bullied, Ill get beat up before I allow that. BTW, were both in our 40's, that stuff is for schoolkids. It sucks to play poker with him because hes always broke and he chases money off the table that couldve been mine.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Meh. Get a hard biting well trained dog and you might win the fight but you're still going to the hospital.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl is just a puppy, weve done shutzhund with her in prey drive and she does great but I know shes just a puppy at 14 months. I know hed be scared of her in person but this was one of his ways to get to me. hes a professional troll.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't think a dog can't be beaten by a human.



volcano said:


> My girl is just a puppy, weve done shutzhund with her in prey drive and she does great but I know shes just a puppy at 14 months. I know hed be scared of her in person but this was one of his ways to get to me. hes a professional troll.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Who's that pro poker player - Phil something or other; always complaining that someone played wrong and messed up the table? I heard an announcer call him "puddin'" one time- lol! Anyway, sounds like that guy. I think there's always going to be one of those at the poker table.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats an act to get people to play wrong. The thing here is that its such low stakes poker that you cant expect anything. Its dumb to berate people who came to hand their money over. Even dumber when youre yelling at old women or me!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So why let it bother you? Shine it on and take his money. That dude is an idiot.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> A man who likes to yell at old ladies and beat up dogs.... sounds like a winner 0.o
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya he sounds like the Winner of the No Where For Life Lottery! :laugh:


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

as much as i would find pleasure in taking that guys money week after week, after while I'd probably find a different crowd to play with. The lowest always seem to bring everyone down around them. Intentional or not.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tell him if he wants to lick your dog he'll have hair on his tongue


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Way too much bad ju ju involved in that world/crowd for my taste. 


:crazy:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

crackem said:


> as much as i would find pleasure in taking that guys money week after week, after while I'd probably find a different crowd to play with. The lowest always seem to bring everyone down around them. Intentional or not.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> tell him if he wants to lick your dog he'll have hair on his tongue



ROFLMAO! :happyboogie:


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

It seems to me that any advantage in size is far overshadowed by a distinct lack of brains.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A girl and her dog said:


> Who's that pro poker player - Phil something or other; always complaining that someone played wrong and messed up the table? I heard an announcer call him "puddin'" one time- lol! Anyway, sounds like that guy. I think there's always going to be one of those at the poker table.


Phil Hellmuth and that's exactly the person I thought of too reading this story.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yea, bad juju big time.
No place else to play?
I know nothing about poker
Know a lot about mental health issues
He's got em
Give him the stink eye


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if we're being serious i'd actually put my money on the fat guy. most dogs will lose the will to fight after one good hit. plus i've put my dog into a head lock before and i know for a fact he couldnt get out of it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog let you put him in a head lock because he wasn't being attacked. 
putting him in a head lock when he's being attacked is going to be difficult.



boomer11 said:


> if we're being serious i'd actually put my money on the fat guy. most dogs will lose the will to fight after one good hit. plus i've put my dog into a head lock before and i know for a fact he couldnt get out of it.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My question would be why would you waste limited time in your life with a person like that? He sounds like a gem. 

Talk is talk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

He is trying to get under your akin and throw you off. Usually a person can wrestle a dog and win for one reason the dog lets them and doesn't bite.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

carmspack said:


> tell him if he wants to lick your dog he'll have hair on his tongue










...had a funny visual on this one....


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

The whole thing sounds really juvenile. Don't let yourself get pulled in (or he wins). Find another group of poker players. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its a public game, he really gets away with more than he should but Im not worried. Im making money, thats why I go there LOL, there are some degenerates though. We are supposedly buddies, ive given him rides but now I dont like him, I just want his money now. I probably started the thread after a night of losing LOL.

On the licking dog hair comment= the other day he started plucking feathers out of my down jacket, I told him to stop and that my dog bit my coat and made the leak. Then he bit my jacket and chewed on it, commented on it tasting good. I said it had salt on it and he probably has a salt lick at home. So we do get a bit goofy but the comment on beating my dog up was dumb.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Let him get those teeth in his arm and see how tough


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Tonight I lost more money? I may not be as good as I thought LOL, I was winning since Oct but now Im actually down a few bucks. For teh first time ever he was buying in for the full amount of 200, he said he just collected 500 from some guy. And he started telling me he caught a guy cheating at a home game last night and he pushed the guy against the wall and put pain on his collar bone. 20 minutes later hes bragging to everyone how he broke a guys collarbone. The whole room is onto him and trades stories when he sits away for a min so its good for laughs, but gets annoying when hes chasing money away or yelling at me. He knows hes bad, he offered the table to pay him 4 dollars each and **** leave today.


----------

